# Got the Moon Discs fitted...



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

These arrived at 3pm and I've now fitted them.

Not quite sure of the look to be honest, think it needs lowering as previously thought. That said, I'm not sure they'll look right when lowered...

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry bud but I think they are on the wrong car.....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

hummmm interesting would be one word.....what car is that???


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> hummmm interesting would be one word.....what car is that???


Fiat Panda


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I struggle with photoshop with modding cars, be intresting if anyone could shop it with a drop, and when I say drop (with the risk of sounding chavvy) it needs to be slammed.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Would be useful if someone with Photoshop could do that, otherwise they might be on Ebay fairly soon


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Give me 10 and I'll do it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Slightly lower :lol:

It's a bit rubbish but it only took about 30 seconds


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheers mate, now that I'm liking actually.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good,,, Dont know if it uses the same drive shafts/ gear box as the Grande punto but if you go too low they have a tendency of wearing and failing very prematurely


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't think I'll go very low as I'd like to keep it comfortable. 

The Eibach's I've been looking at are -30mm which should suffice.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Paint it black and you have a black cab ?!, not to my liking i am afraid, but ETTO.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

-r- said:


> paint it black and you have a black cab ?!, not to my liking i am afraid, but etto.


etto?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a white hackney cab. What was originally on it?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

millns84 said:


> etto?


Each to their own


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

millns84 said:


> etto?


Each To Their Own

Edit: to slow, beaten to it


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

millns84 said:


> etto?


Each to there own


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

strange!!

I reckon there a full on grower though (Thats what she thought too......)


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I would keep that sort of car totally standard. 

If you keep adding mods, it looks like your trying to hard...

Just my opinion :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> Looks like a white hackney cab. What was originally on it?


That's the look I'm going for. :thumb:

It just had the original Panda wheel trims on previously.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> I would keep that sort of car totally standard.
> 
> If you keep adding mods, it looks like your trying to hard...
> 
> Just my opinion :thumb:


Just want it lowering after that and that's it I think.

Not into modding at all but fancied the discs and could do with sorting out the floppy handling so lowering is a must.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

millns84 said:


> That's the look I'm going for. :thumb:
> 
> It just had the original Panda wheel trims on previously.


You could earn a few extra quid at the weekend as an illegal cabby lol. Just joking. Well there different,I will give you that. If you like em then stick with em mate.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I'm not sure to be honest, I think lowered they look good but as it is I think it looks a bit daft.

Also considering white wall tyre paint but if that looks awful it's a whole lot of effort to rectify :lol:


----------



## angelsguardian (Jul 8, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Well I'm not sure to be honest, I think lowered they look good but as it is I think it looks a bit daft.
> 
> Also considering white wall tyre paint but if that looks awful it's a whole lot of effort to rectify :lol:


Or get the tyres turned 

IMHO the discs look good but white walls would be a step too far.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think they make the wheels look a bit two small for the tyre and the arch, Maybe if the steel wheels where bigger then it would look even better.

I like em though, they are different.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I think they make the wheels look a bit two small for the tyre and the arch, Maybe if the steel wheels where bigger then it would look even better.
> 
> I like em though, they are different.


I see where you're coming from, maybe 15's would have been the way to go.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Taking another look at the photo's you have posted up, There looks to be about 1 cm of steel wheel showing but you cant see it with due to them been painted black, Maybe if you painted them silver or white that would make the wheel look a bit bigger. photo shop it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Millns if are happy with the look of them on the car, then that's the main thing that matters, your happy :thumb:

But being honest, from my point of view, not sure if would like it, it does not lift off in my eyes at all, sorry once again, they just look out of place buddie on the car.

A set of new alloys will enhance the look of the car, wide strench wheels plus a lower the car slightly so it has a better stance.

Alloys I would go for on your Panda will be oz ************, in gunmetal or silver colour :thumb: they will really lift the car to a whole new dimension, it will turn heads.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Taking another look at the photo's you have posted up, There looks to be about 1 cm of steel wheel showing but you cant see it with due to them been painted black, Maybe if you painted them silver or white that would make the wheel look a bit bigger. photo shop it


like this?










basically just makes the rim look a tad larger..

for me I love these on classic cars.. me and dad built a morris minor and had the chrome discs on the wheels (wheels were old english white same as car with the chrome on top)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

from this










to


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't think the white would look so good but that looks brilliant, cheers Craig.

Going to look into getting both my winter set and the one's on it done white now :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just makes the wheels look a bit bigger, with the chrome discs the black rim round the outside actually just looks like the tyre from far back lol..

white or silver will make the wheels look bigger..
white wall tyres could help but may look very out of place on that car..

give me a few minutes and I'll see if I can 'shop' it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was thinking about the white wall tyre paint but I have concerns about the quality of finish, longevity and possible cracking of the paint etc.

Also not sure if the white walls would look good so it'd be a bit of a disaster if they didn't :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

quick front vs back white wall tyres.










sort of works?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a massive no on the white wall tyres then!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I didn't think the white would look so good but that looks brilliant, cheers Craig.
> 
> Going to look into getting both my winter set and the one's on it done white now :lol:


ahem whos idea was it lol  I think it looks much better. If you got them as white as your car then it would look good.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

millns84 said:


> That's a massive no on the white wall tyres then!


Photo shop the front then that will give a better idea. Id have to be brave to run a white wall like that but i think it looks great. Again its different in a good way. Start by doing the steel rim white and then go from there.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> quick front vs back white wall tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe even leave the steel rim black and then white wall it..might not make it as full on.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> sort of works?


I'll take your advice on most other things but that.... :lol:

Don't want to see your wheels


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it works with the wheels.. just not with the car :lol:

you probably have pink sidewalls on the Z


----------



## HotRodJoe (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the moons, especially lowered, but I'd stick with the black wall tires if it were me.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm, wasn't going to comment but after seeing the photoshop pics of it lower i thought i would. Roofrack & some white walled tyres, slammed, and it would look pretty cool to be fair, different anyway!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

rtjc said:


> Hmm, wasn't going to comment but after seeing the photoshop pics of it lower i thought i would. Roofrack & some white walled tyres, slammed, and it would look pretty cool to be fair, different anyway!


What sort of roof rack do you mean?

I'm thinking lowered, with the wheels colour coded to the car, but leaving the tyres black. Not sure about a roof rack personally...

Will be December/January before I lower it but I'll get the wheels painted soon :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've taken the moon discs off now until I get the rims painted.

That said, I quite like the look with no hub caps


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks tacky.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Looks tacky.


I'll put the moon discs back on then :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I'll put the moon discs back on then :thumb:


Sorry I meant the moon disks :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Sorry I meant the moon disks :lol:


I know mate, was pulling your leg!

They're not for everyone, but I think I'll really like them when I've sorted wheels/suspension.

Managed to scratch one of them taking it off earlier too, what a tard :wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> it works with the wheels.. just not with the car :lol:
> 
> you probably have pink sidewalls on the Z


It works on a really old ford, not that 

I don't do pink, only shiny things


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a Panda, it's going to look vile whatever you do to it.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Sorry bud but I think they are on the wrong car.....


I can't agree more, but if you like it :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> It's a Panda, it's going to look vile whatever you do to it.


thats a bit harsh is it not?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> thats a bit harsh is it not?


The truth quite often is


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

but that's not the truth.. that's an opinion. :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Well... In my opinion and it is only an opinion (we all have our own) I quite like the Panda it's not a bad little car at all. It may not have the trendy designer looks of some new cars but it's functional and does the job it's inteneded to do well.

Now the "Moon rims" to be honest I think they just look odd! I think it's because they are the only chrome bits on the car so just look out of place, the plain rims look better suited, maybe some black or dark grey would be a more coherent look.

Bottom line is it's not my car though, and everyones taste is different. It's you car, your money, have it how you like.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> thats a bit harsh is it not?


Some people get kicks out of being harsh...

Personally, I keep my views to myself if they're not constructive.



CraigQQ said:


> but that's not the truth.. that's an opinion. :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

It's your car mate have it how you like it. As they say one mans meat is another mans poison. I like it, its a nice tidy little car and you can see the effort you've put in to it. Ignore the threads, just enjoy it.. that's what we are all trying to do:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not my cup of tea i'm afraid but if you're happy its all good:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

millns84 said:


> That's a massive no on the white wall tyres then!


Sorry Mate but a massive NO for the walls and the wheel trims as well... It just aint that sort of car ................


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

This was my beetle back in 1990, 15" moon discs. They suit certain cars, but can go on a modern car if it's carrying the right stance.


----------

